# World City Rebus #29



## debodun (Jul 29, 2021)

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## debodun (Jul 29, 2021)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2021)

It ends with ton. That's all I can get.  No idea who that is on the left.


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2021)

Hugh Jackman and Hugh Laurie. Is that any help?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2021)

*Jackson ?*


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2021)

Nope. Try again.


----------



## tinytn (Jul 30, 2021)

*Houston ?*


----------



## debodun (Jul 30, 2021)

Yes - that's it.


----------

